# help needed



## chris k

Myself and a friend have this sweeper/vac. Problem is none of our guys or us know how to run it. We gave it a shot and we could not even get it to suck up a cig butt. Is there anyone in the Foxboro area that knows anything about it that could help us out?


----------



## WALKERS

Chris have you tried www.Lawnsite.com they have a sweeper forum there.


----------



## chris k

Walkers...If you click the sweeper forum on lawnsite it sends you to plowsite.


----------



## dirt digger

i dont know anything about sweepers but i'm guessing you have to have the PTO engaged, do you have the PTO engaged?


----------



## chris k

Dirt Digger - Believe me when I tell you tried everything. All we do all day is drive triaxles, run loaders, backhoes, excavators, etc. When know all about PTO's. This thing has 2 motors, and more buttons and switches than anything on Star Trek. Thanks for the help though. :waving:


----------



## WALKERS

I did not know it would send you to Plow site watch it be something really odvious I have no clue I will check around for you, Sorry:waving:


----------



## Oshkosh

*Call the dealer.*

Find a tag and call your local dealer.
If the suction motor is fired and the impeller spinning it should be picking up.Might have a bad impeller or shoes out of adjustment???
All guesses as my machine was mechanical.


----------



## dirt digger

chris k;375710 said:


> Dirt Digger - Believe me when I tell you tried everything. All we do all day is drive triaxles, run loaders, backhoes, excavators, etc. When know all about PTO's. This thing has 2 motors, and more buttons and switches than anything on Star Trek. Thanks for the help though. :waving:


ehhh too complicated for me then...i'm use to pulling a PTO out, pulling back on a lever and watching the dirt fly out the back and let someone else worry about picking up my litter, lol


----------



## chris k

Dirt Digger - I hear ya on lettin it fly and someone else clean it up. We go this thing real cheap at an aution and if we can figure it out it is just one more service we can offer to our clients. payup


----------



## cog-1

This machine looks real similar to a Johnston 605/610. You should have 2 engines- one for the truck chassis and one powers the sweeper. To get suction the rear door needs to be shut all the way, engine on and revved up at least part of the way, air cylinder for which ever nozzle you want suction on needs to be opened- this opens up air tube from hopper to nozzle. The air cylinder on right side of cab can be seen in picture next to hose coming down from top of hopper. Quick coupler for water tank is on right side (passenger side on normal vehicle), which you can hook up to a fire hydrant. If there is a quick water coupler fitting on the left side it adds water to the insdie of the hopper ( a little before you atrt helps keep the dust down), it can also be used at the end of the day to help flush dirt out of the hopper. The hose coming down from the top of the hopper is used with extensions to suck out drop inlets, culverts, etc. It should have a cable/control box to raise it up and down and control auxiliary engine speed.


----------



## hickslawns

Go to worldsweeper.com
I think that is the right site name. If not, do a search for world sweeper forum.


----------

